# does anyone know where to buy a gb boy colour currently?



## ron!n (Mar 23, 2016)

There are two listed on ebay at 250 pounds each but apparently that is a fake price meant to deter buyers because they actually do not have them in stock.

I am looking for atomic purple but I will settle with any colour.

I contacted 8 bit aesthetics about maybe doing up a frontlight mod but they haven't been responding to emails.

Really though I just really want the GB boy color.( classic GB style not the SP style.

Anyone? Any ideas? Pm me if you yourself have one you would like to sell....or pm me if you know where the heck I can track one down.

to be clear I am asking about the system by Kong Feng...the backlit Gameboy color clone.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2016)

Gameboy Boy Colour. Logic*tm*

In all seriousness, look around. A store near me sells these things (I picked up a GBA w/ box + manual for £20)


----------



## endoverend (Mar 23, 2016)

You can buy them on ebay for under $30...


----------



## ron!n (Mar 23, 2016)

endoverend said:


> You can buy them on ebay for under $30...


GB Boy colour is a chinese clone system by Kong Feng, it features a backlight and significantly louder speakers.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 23, 2016)

ron!n said:


> GB Boy colour is a chinese clone system by Kong Feng, it features a backlight and significantly louder speakers.


Ohh... I have no idea then. Sorry.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 25, 2016)

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-..._9&btsid=16d76f94-6509-4f35-ad12-17382cae7043

They seem to be currently not available in the "GBC" shape, only a GBA shape.


----------



## BeardK (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm having the same problem! I ordered one a few weeks ago from wish.com, but when it got here it was a regular gameboy color! Grr....going through the refund process on that one now. However try these maybe... http://www.shopmadeinchina.com/prod...yer-with-Backlit-66-in-1-Model_15936454.shtml  or http://www.dhgate.com/store/product/limited-edition-kong-feng-gb-boy-color-colour/232482928.html


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 17, 2016)

BeardK said:


> I'm having the same problem! I ordered one a few weeks ago from wish.com, but when it got here it was a regular gameboy color! Grr....going through the refund process on that one now. However try these maybe... http://www.shopmadeinchina.com/prod...yer-with-Backlit-66-in-1-Model_15936454.shtml  or http://www.dhgate.com/store/product/limited-edition-kong-feng-gb-boy-color-colour/232482928.html


Thanks, anyone know if shopmadeinchina.com is safe/reputable?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 17, 2016)

eBay. Or your local game shop. More likely one of the mom n pop ones. GameStop MIGHT have one. Doubtful though.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2016)

Make sure Color isn't spelled as Colour.

Trivia: Nintendo used Color in all territories as it was originally released in 5 color variants each represented by a letter of Color. Renaming it to Colour in PAL territories would ruin the trend.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 20, 2016)

Snugglevixen said:


> Make sure Color isn't spelled as Colour.
> 
> Trivia: Nintendo used Color in all territories as it was originally released in 5 color variants each represented by a letter of Color. Renaming it to Colour in PAL territories would ruin the trend.


but the GB Boy Colour is not made by Nintendo and is actually spelled "colour"


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> but the GB Boy Colour is not made by Nintendo and is actually spelled "colour"


I misread the question sorry. I think I've seen what you're talking about before but I can't seem to find one on ebay, just the Pocket version.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 20, 2016)

Snugglevixen said:


> I misread the question sorry. I think I've seen what you're talking about before but I can't seem to find one on ebay, just the Pocket version.


Yeah, it seems hard to find nowadays. I bought mine just over half a year ago when it was plenty available. 

Gesendet von meinem Elephone P6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2016)

If you're after a frontlit GBC then I think I saw a few modded official ones recently


----------



## zxieus (Apr 20, 2016)

Kitsch-Bent gets them in from time to time, $35 http://store.kitsch-bent.com/product/gb-boy


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 20, 2016)

zxieus said:


> Kitsch-Bent gets them in from time to time, $35 http://store.kitsch-bent.com/product/gb-boy


Be careful. There's a difference between the GB Boy and the GB Boy Colour. The GB boy will not play GBC games, nor is it backlit (not even frontlit). 

Gesendet von meinem Elephone P6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 21, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> Be careful. There's a difference between the GB Boy and the GB Boy Colour. The GB boy will not play GBC games, nor is it backlit (not even frontlit).



I've heard of the GB Boy. It's a knock-off of the Gameboy Pocket. Doesn't play Color games. Also, the official Gameboy Color was released as the Gameboy COLOR in the UK, not the Colour. Something about the logo on it being consistent across all territories.


----------



## KazoWAR (Apr 21, 2016)

what about getting a back lit game boy advance SP?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2016)

KazoWAR said:


> what about getting a back lit game boy advance SP?


yeah, AGS-101, it was an american only unit afaik


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 21, 2016)

KazoWAR said:


> what about getting a back lit game boy advance SP?



True, more likely to find one of those, too.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 21, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> yeah, AGS-101, it was an american only unit afaik


Not US only, but rather rare in Europe. Only small batches were released as the  DS was already out. 

Gesendet von meinem Elephone P6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scotte_us (May 16, 2016)

ron!n said:


> There are two listed on ebay at 250 pounds each but apparently that is a fake price meant to deter buyers because they actually do not have them in stock.
> 
> I am looking for atomic purple but I will settle with any colour.
> 
> ...





Localhorst86 said:


> Not US only, but rather rare in Europe. Only small batches were released as the  DS was already out.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Elephone P6000 mit Tapatalk


yes, very rare now.


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 16, 2016)

they are currently available on aliexpress.

get them while you can: http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...yer-with-Backlut-68-Built-in/32662134784.html


----------



## Yourmumlovesit (Aug 10, 2016)

I've noticed there's a UK place selling them now as well
http://bluefoxy.co.uk/Kong-Feng-GB-Boy-Colour-with-Backlit-UK-STOCK


----------



## raulpica (Aug 10, 2016)

Anyone knows if the screen has 1:1 resolution compared to a real GBC and if there are any kind of compatibility issues? (does it use a clone ASIC?)

I wonder if I can just nab the screen from one and slap it in my original GBC?

Really tempted to get one!


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 10, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Anyone knows if the screen has 1:1 resolution compared to a real GBC and if there are any kind of compatibility issues? (does it use a clone ASIC?)
> 
> I wonder if I can just nab the screen from one and slap it in my original GBC?
> 
> Really tempted to get one!


I have two. One in the GBC style and one in the SP clamshell design. I have not had any compatibility issues so far, both devices work with the ever drive gb, Kirby's tilt and tumble (although it's not playable on the clamshell one due to the cart being upside down) and the xploder GB. Even the Gameboy camera works fine. You can even play via link cable with other GB Boys, GBs, GBCs and GBAs. 

The screen aspect ratio is not 1:1 so it slightly differs from the real GB/GBC, but I only really noticed that when comparing it directly side by side with a real GBC, not sure about the resolution, though. I am pretty sure they use their own proprietary screen so you can not simply transplantation to something else. 

Gesendet von meinem UMI_SUPER mit Tapatalk


----------



## raulpica (Aug 10, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> The screen aspect ratio is not 1:1 so it slightly differs from the real GB/GBC, but I only really noticed that when comparing it directly side by side with a real GBC, not sure about the resolution, though. I am pretty sure they use their own proprietary screen so you can not simply transplantation to something else.


Aw, I'm a stickler for fidelity - I know the different resolution would bother me to no end. Looks like I'll have to front light my GBC!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 10, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Aw, I'm a stickler for fidelity - I know the different resolution would bother me to no end. Looks like I'll have to front light my GBC!
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


I think the resolution is actually correct, just the aspect ratio is not. The GBC has a 1:1 ratio, the GB Boy looks like 1.2:1. For like $30 it's a great system. 

Gesendet von meinem UMI_SUPER mit Tapatalk


----------



## reprep (Aug 10, 2016)

i both have a front lit gbc and gb boy colour. Gb boy colour has a different AR and sound quality is poorer. other than that, it looks great.


----------



## Mechageo (Nov 3, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> I have two. One in the GBC style and one in the SP clamshell design.


Sorry to revive a thread that's a few months old, but the controls between the GBC and SP GB Boy Colour appear to be different. The GBC one has a rounded D-Pad while the SP one has a regular one.

Are they both comfortable? I've heard praise for the GBC one but you're the first person I've read that owns an SP one.
The SP ones are going for around $20 on Aliexpress atm, so I'm tempted to get one.  If the controls suck, though, I'll get the GBC one. 

What do you think?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 3, 2016)

Mechageo said:


> Sorry to revive a thread that's a few months old, but the controls between the GBC and SP GB Boy Colour appear to be different. The GBC one has a rounded D-Pad while the SP one has a regular one.
> 
> Are they both comfortable? I've heard praise for the GBC one but you're the first person I've read that owns an SP one.
> The SP ones are going for around $20 on Aliexpress atm, so I'm tempted to get one.  If the controls suck, though, I'll get the GBC one.
> ...


The controls on the SP clamshell one are really good as well. They feel very precise and direct, comparable to a real GBA SP. They almost feel like you're getting a tactile feedback. 

Comparing them side by side to the GBC designed GB Boy, I'd say they feel even better. 

Gesendet von meinem UMI_SUPER mit Tapatalk


----------

